# z31 turbo kit



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

Rebuilding a stock turbo anyone know a good kit to use and where to find it !
Any and all help would be useful thanks


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

If you check on the z31.com ads, you might find a guy offering a complete package. go to redz31.com and theres is a pretty large writeup on how he did it and what parts he needed.


----------

